# 2016 Nissan Leaf Gets Best-in-Class 107-Mile Range



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2016 Nissan Leaf will have an available upgraded 30-kWh battery giving it an EPA-estimated best-in-class range of 107 miles.*
> 
> The new battery is standard on the 2016 Leaf SV and Leaf SL models and marks a 27-percent improvement over the previous 24-kWh battery. In addition, the 2016 Nissan Leaf will offer an enhanced infotainment system that is more user-friendly and gives drivers greater vehicle connectivity.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Leaf Gets Best-in-Class 107-Mile Range at AutoGuide.com.


----------

